# 30 Rock and "Plushies"



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

On yesterday's episode of 30 Rock, a furry-related topic came up. When Liz was talking to Floyd's friend at Floyd's wedding, he admits he's a plushie, a person from a group of like-minded people that dress up in mascot costumes and have orgies in hotel rooms and state parks.

Here's the video: http://www.nbc.com/30-rock/video/emmanuel-goes-to-dinosaur-land/1227611 (Note that this is the whole episode, but the clip starts at 18:32.)

Basically, the writers did enough research to know what "yiffing" is yet not enough to know that furries didn't do it in a state park (yet.) I personally found it hilarous.

Thoughts and discussions and all that crap.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Atleast they didn't say furry, just be glad about that.


----------



## darzoz (May 14, 2010)

I was wondering when some one would post a topic about this.

Just another faild mis-interpritation of the fandom.
EDIT: That scene in that episode made me *FacePalm*


----------



## Dragonbones (May 14, 2010)

I'm annoyed that everone thinks that all furries are sluts.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2010)

I'm honestly laughing my ass of at how the actor actually presented that.  Mostly deadpan with enough mockery to be hilarious.

Am I a bad furry?


----------



## Royal Flush (May 14, 2010)

I watched the whole thing, It was hilarious! Not only the_ "plushie" _part but the part when Tracy morgan ranted on about his horrid child hood


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

I'm just not convinced hes a furry quite frankly, you grow like an expectancy after seeing so many photos, and I've never seen one like him.
edit: Maybe should have given him just a dab of oil...


----------



## Vriska (May 14, 2010)

lololol a plushie.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Lol, 30 Rock.

I still like that 1,000 Ways to Die episode better.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Lol, 30 Rock.
> 
> I still like that 1,000 Ways to Die episode better.


 
I love that show...wait what happend...


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> I love that show...wait what happend...


Alright. 

Guy's high on shrooms wandering around in some desert. 

He finds some furries yiffing, and asks to join in. He asks to join in, furries are all "haha, no way" because he doesn't have a suit.

He looks around and sees an actual bear, and decides it's close enough. 

You can guess what happens next.


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

Well, at least they weren't like "Imma furry and imma go yiff nao"


----------



## JoeStrike (May 14, 2010)

Now I gotta update my list of tv shows that have mentioned the fandom... this is going to come in _very_ handy...


----------



## JoeStrike (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Guy's high on shrooms wandering around in some desert.
> 
> ...



URBAN LEGEND...URBAN LEGEND...URBAN LEGEND (or maybe a Desert one?)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 14, 2010)

In my philosophy class, my teacher calls Furries "fluffyphiles".  And she actually thinks it's the right term.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> URBAN LEGEND...URBAN LEGEND...URBAN LEGEND (or maybe a Desert one?)


BUT IT WUZ ON TEEVEE IT HAS TO BE TRUE

And earlier? When I said "some furries yiffing"?

I actually meant about 20.

All having sex around a campfire.  

And doing some sort of ritualistic dance as they fucked.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> BUT IT WUZ ON TEEVEE IT HAS TO BE TRUE
> 
> And earlier? When I said "some furries yiffing"?
> 
> ...


 And Pooh Bear was there to provide color commentary.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Are you nerds seriously saying you'd be mad if they had said furries? 

I mean, I can understand getting upset at the CSI episode, since it's a highly popular drama, but this is a comedy for Christ's sake. Same goes for the 1000 Ways to Die episode. I mean hell, no one even watches that show-- I fail to see how blowing it out of proportion helps anything.

Getting upset over something like that would just show you lack a sense of humour, and be far worse for the image of furry if anything.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Love Liz's reaction more than the plushie thing, haha.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

The plushies deserved it


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And Pooh Bear was there to provide color commentary.


Hah, I totally forgot about that.


Ben said:


> Are you nerds seriously saying you'd be mad if they had said furries?
> 
> I mean, I can understand getting upset at the CSI episode, since it's a highly popular drama, but this is a comedy for Christ's sake. Same goes for the 1000 Ways to Die episode. I mean hell, no one even watches that show-- I fail to see how blowing it out of proportion helps anything.
> 
> Getting upset over something like that would just show you lack a sense of humour, and be far worse for the image of furry if anything.


I wasn't upset, I just kinda laughed through the thing. Of course, I always do, but this time there were furries involved in the stupidity.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I wasn't upset, I just kinda laughed through the thing. Of course, I always do, but this time there were furries involved in the stupidity.



I know, I'm just addressing the people who are like "Well thank HEAVENS they didn't mention furries!" Shit like that proves this forum is hardly any different from most other furry forums. 

Hell, if I had any reason to believe furries wouldn't sperg out over something like this, I'd wish they had said furries, so people could see that we don't have paper thin skin. Too bad the most vocal ones are just the opposite.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> Are you nerds seriously saying you'd be mad if they had said furries?
> 
> I mean, I can understand getting upset at the CSI episode, since it's a highly popular drama, but this is a comedy for Christ's sake. Same goes for the 1000 Ways to Die episode. I mean hell, no one even watches that show-- I fail to see how blowing it out of proportion helps anything.
> 
> Getting upset over something like that would just show you lack a sense of humour, and be far worse for the image of furry if anything.


I'm not mad. The writers wanted the character to be a freak, and they thought "mascot sex" was good enough. It's just comedy.

No "FURSECUTION!!!!!!1" rants were made yet, so I'll bet this will blow off.

EDIT: Oh, I get it now.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> I know, I'm just addressing the people who are like "Well thank HEAVENS they didn't mention furries!" Shit like that proves this forum is hardly any different from most other furry forums.



Well, the people whining about it prove that a small amount is like other forums.

It's the other people telling them to suck it up that makes us better.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, the people whining about it prove that a small amount is like other forums.
> 
> It's the other people telling them to suck it up that makes us better.



The irony is, some of the people who are saying this are the ones who constantly try to claim this forum is better than the others.



> EDIT: Oh, I get it now.



Yyyeeeah.



> Am I a bad furry?



Quite the opposite. Keep it up. :V


----------



## JoeStrike (May 14, 2010)

Best furry gag on tv ever was on American Dad! where a guy in a car suit starts humping someone in a squirrel suit at a furcon. ("Oh yeah, I'm a squirrel and I love it...")


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Please Ben can you please stop sucking up to the mods, I know you really want the job of mod and want to make the forums a better place but it is getting extremely annoying.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Please Ben can you please stop sucking up to the mods, I know you really want the job of mod and want to make the forums a better place but it is getting extremely annoying.



That wasn't really my intention, and I don't really see how you got that from it. I was just expressing my amusement in how you try to put on a front of being one of the "good" furries, when you're just as insecure as the rest.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> That wasn't really my intention, and I don't really see how you got that from it. I was just expressing my amusement in how you try to put on a front of being one of the "good" furries, when you're just as insecure as the rest.
> 
> I was trying to avoid calling you out though, so I'll leave it at this. :V


Dude the the last three days you've been sucking up at every point possible to the mods saying how good of a mod you would be an that.
It's getting old.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude the the last three days you've been sucking up at every point possible to the mods saying how good of a mod you would be an that.
> It's getting old.



I think you might want to reread my posts there, chum. I didn't mention anything about being a mod.


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Wait.... There are actually people out there who watch 30 Rock? Sick freaks...

PS Give Dragonbones the peace sign for me, will ya?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Lol, 30 Rock.
> 
> I still like that 1,000 Ways to Die episode better.


That was a very funny episode. Even thinking about it is making me laugh. xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 15, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> I'm annoyed that everone thinks that all furries are sluts.


I know I'm not... ):


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I know I'm not... ):


Me too.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

Every time I see bits of this show, it's always giving out so many misconceptions.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Every time I see bits of this show, it's always giving out so many misconceptions.



Considering you only see bits, you're probably not aware that 30 Rock is a comedy. Since comedies have a generally light-hearted tone, I highly doubt anyone would watch this episode and go "oh, furries are terrible people!" from that one sample (given that they had directly said furries). 

Who cares how the media construes furries-- if you know that there's nothing to be ashamed of at the core general concept, then there's no reason to let your confidence wafer. A lot of people are very sexually minded-- it's being insecure about a simple hobby that gives people the wrong idea.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

I never got plushophilia, I mean the real thing is... you didnt hear that


----------



## Luca (May 15, 2010)

like 30 rock and this didn't change my opionon of the show. I loled when I first watched. But my step dad just WTF'ed.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> Considering you only see bits, you're probably not aware that 30 Rock is a comedy. Since comedies have a generally light-hearted tone, I highly doubt anyone would watch this episode and go "oh, furries are terrible people!" from that one sample (given that they had directly said furries).
> 
> Who cares how the media construes furries-- if you know that there's nothing to be ashamed of at the core general concept, then there's no reason to let your confidence wafer. A lot of people are very sexually minded-- it's being insecure about a simple hobby that gives people the wrong idea.


No, I've seen it before and I know it's a "comedy".
You'd be surprised at the stupidity of most people.

I care when I have to take shit because of it (which makes me all the more glad I don't attend public school anymore).
It's not just furries either, it's a couple of other things - and if I wasn't loaded up on pain killers, I would remember - but I can't.

Does it insult me? No. But is it stupid? Yes.

Also, the show isn't funny either way.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Dammit I can't see it, it's probably because I'm not located in the US, being a Swedfag and all. D:


----------



## Kommodore (May 16, 2010)

"Our term for intercourse... *leans in closer* is _yiffing_."


----------



## FoxBody (May 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> "Our term for intercourse... *leans in closer* is _yiffing_."



I lol'd so hard as soon as he said that, and her reaction was awesome.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 16, 2010)

Meh, not that much of a big deal...


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 16, 2010)

ha that was actually pretty goddamn funny and at least they didnt say furry haha


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I care when I have to take shit because of it (which makes me all the more glad I don't attend public school anymore).



Nobody is going to give you shit because you're a furry. They're going to give you shit if you have an undesirable personality. So often I see people pointing to things like weight or fetishes as reasons they're being insulted, but really, no one would insult you if you let it roll off your back.



> Also, the show isn't funny either way.



What's your idea of funny, then?


----------

